# Nuts edge and poa?



## Sagatron70

On the north side of my house I have this all over.

I thought it was nutsedge??

In conjunction with that I have 
This, witch I'm assuming is poa



Here are both side by side


----------



## macattack

Definitely not nutsedge. That is thin, tall and lime green. My summertime nemesis. Maybe its a clumping fescue.


----------

